# Router access restriction - help please



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Friends;

I have the D-Link DIR-868L. I have the old orange gui. I successfully went in and completed the MAC filtering in the Advanced/Network Filter section.

The result is that the computers that are not listed can still connect to my router if the PW is used and users have limited use. They can't go on the net, but they CAN browse through my network hard drive or into other network devices, which is the very thing I want to prevent.

Can someone show me how I can completely wall off any device from getting on my network, even if they have the connection PW? 

I would like to issue permissions to specific computers just like the network filter process.

Does this exist?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are many ways. You could right click a folder and either allow a user or disallow. You could restrict all other people via Group Policy. Some of the solutions can't stop sophisticated users from breaking through anyway. The way around that is to encrypt all your files.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks but I'm talking about prohibiting access to my router. Anyone?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Access your router (I assume you're the Admin) and allow only the IPs or MACs you want to let in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the manual page 81 https://eu.dlink.com/-/media/Consumer_Products/DIR/DIR 868L/Manual/DIR_868L_Manual_v1_01_EN_DEU.pdf


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Corday - yes, but I want every other MAC or PC to be unable to get in even if they know the PW.

Joeten - I have the manual and followed those network filtering steps to the letter. You'll note that my concern with that, detailed above, is that after network filtering, someone can still get on my network and go through files on my backup. They just end up with restricted internet. I want all the computers in my house to have access to my backup. I want everyone else to have no access to anything, including the network.

There's got to be a better solution even through D-Link, but I can't find it.

Anyone?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you want to go with a two router solution.


----------

